

Sublime Text 2 visual tweaks - wesbos
http://wesbos.com/sublime-text-5-visual-tweaks/

======
mgcross
Just stumbled onto this from the Zurb acquires Forrst announcement.
"highlight_line": true is something I've needed for a while, thanks!

------
cpleppert
I really like the SourceCodePro font and the Fresh cut theme; nothing helps
coding like legibility and clarity.

